# Being British....No offense intended



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub for a Belgian beer, then on the way home, grabbing an Indian curry or a Turkish kebeb. 

To sit on a Swedish sofa and watch USA shows on a Japanese TV, and most of all being suspicious of anything Foreign.

Oh and..Only in Britain...Can you get a pizza to your home faster then an ambulance.

Only in Britian do banks leave both doors open and chainn pens to the counter.

Also Supermarkets make sick people walk to the back of the shop for prescriptions, whilst healthy people get their fags at the front of the shop.

We might be British but F*** were funny!


Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh how true all of these are !!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 31, 2009)

That is very good Heidi, keep them coming


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 6, 2009)

True and very funny x


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2009)

This is brilliant, as an addition I'd add ONLY the British queue at bus stops...


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

brilliant


----------

